# FYI Tomorrow is big day



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

With the arrival of midnight tonight I become a citizen of the state of Nevada, a free man from California's antics. I look at the good points - I can buy guns normally, my vote might actually count a little, and my taxes are going to not really change cause I don't pay much anyway (little income). I still have a residence in CA, still live there "most" of the time, but have declared my home in rural NW Nevada my primary residence and will live there as much as I can. Soon I'll be able to get my NV drivers license and all will be right with the world 

This is for all you guys that kept telling me to move. Sorry the old guy (I am) couldn't build the house any faster and couldn't get through the paper work hassles of state change any quicker. The house was done in May and I still couldn't get this done until tomorrow. 

Oh one last thing: SCREW YOU CA  I'm out.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just a heads up from my experience of escaping California. The CA DMV pursued me for auto registration on my vehicles even though I didn't live in California. The sent a bill collector after me for registration because they said that it had lapsed and not been renewed. I explained to them that I didn't renew because I no longer lived in the state and the commute from Minnesota was a bit much. They didn't believe me and it took several weeks before I finally cleared it up. Also make sure any business licenses are closed because I had the State of California come after me for back taxes stating since I had a business license, I must still be working there. Once again I explained that the commute from Minnesota was a bit extreme and I lived in Minnesota full time. Once again, several weeks to prove I no longer was a resident of CA and several more months to clear my credit report for the fraudulent claim for taxes.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah I had that pleasure on the business license in 09 when I closed it and layed everyone off. They threatened to sue me for the 2010 license I must have just overlooked and didn't pay for. Fortunately we kept good records of the termination of the corp and all. I have land leased in NV to local farmers and they wanted to tax me in that income too. No more of that crapola either.



Meangreen said:


> Just a heads up from my experience of escaping California. The CA DMV pursued me for auto registration on my vehicles even though I didn't live in California. The sent a bill collector after me for registration because they said that it had lapsed and not been renewed. I explained to them that I didn't renew because I no longer lived in the state and the commute from Minnesota was a bit much. They didn't believe me and it took several weeks before I finally cleared it up. Also make sure any business licenses are closed because I had the State of California come after me for back taxes stating since I had a business license, I must still be working there. Once again I explained that the commute from Minnesota was a bit extreme and I lived in Minnesota full time. Once again, several weeks to prove I no longer was a resident of CA and several more months to clear my credit report for the fraudulent claim for taxes.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats, welcome to the Free world because CA is just not.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

CA actually has a law against buying black cars don't they!?!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good news!
Don't let the first taste of freedom get away without savoring it! Breathe deep! Strap on a gun and walk around your property!

"Free at at last!
Free at last!
Thank God Almighty I'm free at last!"
(with all due respect to MLK)


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Good for You!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Bill Text - SB-396 Firearms: magazine capacity.

Thought I'd leave this bit of the future behind. This, BTW, is a leftist first strike at confiscation.
It's not for the confiscation of guns but any magazine that holds more than 10 rounds. They
would make possession a crime.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Just a heads up from my experience of escaping California. The CA DMV pursued me for auto registration on my vehicles even though I didn't live in California. The sent a bill collector after me for registration because they said that it had lapsed and not been renewed. I explained to them that I didn't renew because I no longer lived in the state and the commute from Minnesota was a bit much. They didn't believe me and it took several weeks before I finally cleared it up. Also make sure any business licenses are closed because I had the State of California come after me for back taxes stating since I had a business license, I must still be working there. Once again I explained that the commute from Minnesota was a bit extreme and I lived in Minnesota full time. Once again, several weeks to prove I no longer was a resident of CA and several more months to clear my credit report for the fraudulent claim for taxes.


The amazing part, not so amazing since it's California, is they'll come after you for things like you mentioned, but you can be a dead beat dad like my wife's ex-husband and California will basically give you asylum. My wife's case worker called Support Enforcement in California, attempting to garnish his wages for back support (nearly $20k at this point) and was literally told to "**** off", there wasn't anything they could do because of cuts and hung up.

My thoughts on California; That bitch can burn to the ground, fall into the ocean, and humanity will be better for it.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Ripon said:


> With the arrival of midnight tonight I become a citizen of the state of Nevada, a free man from California's antics. I look at the good points - I can buy guns normally, my vote might actually count a little, and my taxes are going to not really change cause I don't pay much anyway (little income). I still have a residence in CA, still live there "most" of the time, but have declared my home in rural NW Nevada my primary residence and will live there as much as I can. Soon I'll be able to get my NV drivers license and all will be right with the world
> 
> This is for all you guys that kept telling me to move. Sorry the old guy (I am) couldn't build the house any faster and couldn't get through the paper work hassles of state change any quicker. The house was done in May and I still couldn't get this done until tomorrow.
> 
> Oh one last thing: SCREW YOU CA  I'm out.


Welcome to Nevada Ripon....Where the men are men,and the sheep are real nervous....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Great news Ripon!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smart move IMO


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

WOOO HOOO!!!!!!!!!!

Happy for ya!

Are you required to turn in your communist party card? They do make you carry those, right?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations. I am getting closer to my freedom from ILL annoyed.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Good for you!

I always thought California was best viewed from the rear view mirror.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Good for you, bad for me. One less right thinking voter. I wish you well.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Good for you, bad for me. One less right thinking voter. I wish you well.


You'll never have enough right thinking voters to counter act the major metropolitan areas in Ca. We have the same issue in NY the majority of voters are in NYC so they end up setting policy in NYS, it sucks but there's not much that can be done about it. I'd love to leave NY but that's just not feasible right now, a few more years and I can get out and stay I hope.

-Infidel


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Nevada sounds great, just keep away from the warp drives and death rays and stuff being developed at Area 51 and you should be okay..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations!Free at last! free at last!we voted with our feet a long time ago!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I like everything about where I live in CA except the politics. I can go from the ocean to the snow in winter in about 2 hours. Where I go into the local mountains, few others are ever there. I can X-Country ski for days and not run into another soul. I can fish several good streams nearby, the closest is less than 100 yards from my house. There are also numerous good lakes nearby for fishing or duck hunting in the winter. I can hunt game, big and small within 5 minutes of my house. There are 4 distinct seasons, with none of them being too extreme. I'm happy for everyone who decides they can't take it any more in CA and decide to move. If it is the right thing for them, I wish them well. I guess this is just a bit of a rant by me to let others know that there is way more to CA than traffic jams and left-wing politics. Sorry if I'm too far off topic.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

It is a lot better up in Northern Ca then it is down here in SoCal..... You can live in a county that will issue a CCW, Ventura County is waste as far as I am concerned and I have been trying to get the wife to leave for the last 23 years. Im about to the point where I tell her I am leaving and if she wants, she can go with me. I hate this state!!! I want to go to Idaho, Montana or Utah where a man can still live free.


Doc


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Just make sure you're not in Frisco when the San Andreas Fault decides to eat it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The San Andreas fault isn't eating anything. The West side is moving North and the east side is staying pretty much still. The cities on the West side are destined to be islands off the coast of Washington and then much later part of Alaska. So, California is shrinking and Alaska is growing.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Congrats for sort of getting out.


----------



## waggie (Nov 12, 2012)

I grew up in Fallon NV. Have not been back for many years. I envy you, I really loved NV. Had to leave due too many unwise decisions on my part. Drugs and alcohol and a very bad relationship. Good luck to you.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

When the big quake hits, everything East of the Sierra Nevada mountains will fall into the Atlantic!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I always thought California was best viewed from the rear view mirror.


Nah. On television, if at all.

The last time I was in California was 1964. No plans to go back.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

One of my more enjoyable moments in the State of CA was in Feb. 2010. I was being sued by a national franchise to which I was a franchisee and had closed by store in August of 2009. Since I decided to close they decided to file a law suit against me and my corporation for closing and "depriving them of royalties" in the franchise agreement. The hard part was the personnel law suit not that against the corporation I established. There was an agreement in the franchise contract that I would have to agree to any court within 75 miles and they chose San Jose which was 73.3 miles away from my old store - the bases of our agreement.

I showed up without an attorney and the judge took pretty good pitty on me. My plea to the court, in writing on my own in response to their suit, was to dismiss the personal and contest the corporate on behalf of the "former" corporation that had already been terminated. The judge lit up the 3 person legal team from the corp for not filing in my home town and dragging me to San Jose - they came from San Francisco. He also noted that the agreement in the franchise agreement was negotiated by me between their corporation (the franchisor) and me the franchisee. So he agreed to my request and the case against me was dismissed or I would have been bankrupt. The corporation they were suing was defunct, had no assets, and for $395 I bankrupted it and they got nothing. They did continue to push it even when I offered them plain notice of my intent - they still pushed it - I guess they racked up their legal fees. I'm ok with that - they came from the franchisor I can't stand.

at least I had one good legal experience.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Really Nevada?!!

I'm not sure you upgraded, though you can own weapons now, what kind of crops can you grow, or ore can you mine, Nevada has a low population for a reason.


----------

